# Concept Of Mercy And Grace In Sikhism



## Neutral Singh (Nov 28, 2004)

> O my God, please be Merciful, and bless Nanak with the support, the life and wealth of the Naam. (naam aDhaar jeevan Dhan naanak parabh mayray kirpaa keejai. )



Please discuss the concept of Mercy and Grace in Sikhism...


----------



## Arvind (Jul 28, 2015)

Gurparsadi


----------



## Ishna (Oct 26, 2015)

The meaning of the English word "Mercy" can really be put into two categories:

1. Compassionate or kindly forbearance shown towards an offender, an enemy, or other person in one's power; compassion, pity, or benevolence.  _"Have mercy on me a sinner."
_
2. Something that gives evidence of divine favour, blessing.  _"It was just a mercy we had our seat belts on when it happened."_​
Are either of these definitions close to the meaning of the Gurbani words _Karam, Kirpa, Mihar, Daya, Gur Prsaad_, etc?

Is there a difference in Gurbani between Nadar (grace) and mercy?

From what I've learned, the only time when the Akaal Purakh actually interferes in the world is to apply  Nadar to the lucky Gurmukhs.  If that's the case, then all the above words are synonyms.


----------

